# Why should we wash our frozen foods?



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

They are disgusting, and very high in phosphates ( and wouldnt be suprised if there were other things )

I take a fine mesh net ( ive heard of people using coffee filters too ) and put the food in. I then put the net into a tupperware and squirt either alittle tank or RO/DI water over the food, pour out the tupperware and repeat. I usually do this 3-4 times or until im satisfied with how clean the water visibily is. I do this for all frozen foods including silversides. 
Now alot of people argue that this removes all the good stuff too ( mainly the fine particles that corals feed on ) however IMO i would rather use a coral food product instead of rely on particles in the food. IMO its not worth having high phosphates in your tank.

This little bit of food








First rinse ( with flash )








First rinse ( w/o flash )


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Good to know.
BurlyBear


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends on the brand of food, is that SFBB by chance? I know they have ALOT of crud in their food. I do rinse but the Hikari doesnt contain nearly 1/32 of the crud SFBB has in it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

that is actually RODs food and i would imagine some brands being better then others but i would think that they all contain some sort of nasties. IMO its worth rinsing regardless of brand name. the 5 minutes it takes to do so beats the weeks (if not longer) to fight off algaes.


----------

